# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Arınç'a Gurbetçi Türkler Hakkında Bilgi

## veli

ar.jpg
Türkiye Konfederasyonlar Topluluğu Genel Başkanı Nezaket Emine Atasoy, resmi temaslarda bulunmak üzere gittiği Almanya'da Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınçla görüştü.


- Türkiye Konfederasyonlar Topluluğu Genel Başkanı Nezaket Emine Atasoy, resmi temaslarda bulunmak üzere gittiği Almanya'da Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınçla görüştü.

Merkezi Köln'de bulunan Avrupalı Türk Demokratlar Birliği (UEDT) Genel Merkezinde bir araya gelen ikili bir süre sohbet etti. Atasoy, topluluğun çalışmaları hakkında Arınçı bilgilendirdi. Topluluğun çalışmalarını takdirle karşılayan Arınç da şunları kaydetti: Çalışmalarınız çok güzel. Yurt dışında yaşayan Türk vatandaşlarımıza yabancı kalmamalıyız ve Türk kuruluşlarımızla her zaman diyalog içinde olmalıyız. Türkiye Konfederasyonlar Topluluğu, Türkiyenin en büyük kuruluşunu Almanya ve Avrupadaki vatandaşlarımıza karşı ve burada bulunan Türk kuruluşlarına ilgi göstermeniz bizi memnun etmiştir.

Atasoya, Almanya gezisinde eşlik eden Topluluğun Genel Sekreteri Ferudun Cevahiroğlu da, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınçla sohbet edip projeler hakkında bilgi verdi.

----------

